# West Yellowstone



## jrandgirls (Aug 6, 2014)

I am looking for some help.  We are current Wyndam re-sale owners and unfortunately do not have access to the new booking system, but still would like to get to Yellowstone in July of 2016.  Are there any World Mark members who might be able to help.  I realize it is very early, but mostly looking for some leads.  Have several options to offer.  Hopefully this is the right spot to be asking.


----------



## presley (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you trying to do a direct trade?  If so, the soonest WM owner can book is in June 2015.  You could put up a direct trade ad in the marketplace, but it will expire before then.  There are also tons of WM owners on wmowners.com that regularly rent out their credits/reservations.  You'd have the same issue with them not being able to book until June 2015, though.


----------



## jrandgirls (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the information.  We are looking for a direct trade, and I kinda figured we would not be able to actually trade until then.  Hoping to find some owners who plan a couple of years out like us to stay in touch with and look at a trade option.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 6, 2014)

jrandgirls said:


> Thanks for the information.  We are looking for a direct trade, and I kinda figured we would not be able to actually trade until then.  Hoping to find some owners who plan a couple of years out like us to stay in touch with and look at a trade option.


Another option is to just do a straight-up rental from a Worldmark owner. 

Depending on where you are coming from, and how you will be getting there, Worldmark has the option of staying at other resorts for 1-2 nights along the cross-country drive. I'll be going to West Yellowstone in June 2015, which I booked in May 2014, and I will be stopping each night at a different WM resort on my way to WMWY. Getting the right owner from whom to rent (or exchange) can open up other options you would not normally consider.

And depending on where you like to travel in the long run, yet another option is to buy into Worldmark. I am a Wyndham owner who ended up buying a Worldmark membership as a complement the East-Cost heavy Wyndham presence.

I could be open to a rental or direct-exchange scenario, especially considering this is so far out in advance. I can certainly give you info / keep in touch as the time approaches. Judging by this year's booking pattern, there is about a 1-2 week window to get what you want after the 13 month booking window for weeklong stays opens up.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 7, 2014)

As Chris says, Worldmark Owners would be your best best. He and I own in both systems, so I wouldn't be interested in a trade for anything in Wyndham (I have that more than covered). But it looks like you have DVC which could be of interest.

If it doesn't work out with Chris you could pm me and we can see if something might work out. You are right to plan for West Yellowstone early. It is one of the hardest bookings to get. That being said, some have been successful after the fact using the waitlist. But if you can plan 13 months in advance, that's the way to go.


----------



## HiDef (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the same situation but on the Worldmark end, as I bought resale into Worldmark and can't access the Wyndham system as a result.  I think we may be able to help each other to our mutual advantage.

Send me a PM and we can discuss this further. 

- Mark


----------

